# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Classical Antiquity (Dodecad K12b)

## Jovialis

I took the vast majority of these specific samples the Antonio et al. 2019 supplement (hence the name). I wanted to create something with ADMIXTURE and another partner. However, things didn't go according to plan.

Nevertheless, I think this is still a pretty interesting test, and seems to work well on Italian populations. I think it works pretty well for several other populations too, from what I've seen in terms of the fit. However, other populations may not get a good fit, if they have admixture outside of these four components.

Because Dodecad K12b seems to inflate WHG for some populations at the expense of Steppe, I decided to combine them. Which gives closer to realistic levels, if you use some mental gymnastics.



```
Anatolia_N:Bar8,0,0,4.96,0,45.12,0,0,0,13.39,0.45,33.88,2.2
Anatolia_N:Bar31,0,0,4.68,0.92,45.75,0,0,0,14.24,0,31.86,2.55
Anatolia_N:I0707,0,0,3.82,0,46.96,0,0,0,12.73,0,36,0.5
Anatolia_N:I0708,0,0,3.45,0.8,42.52,0,0,0,13.71,0,38.72,0.8
Anatolia_N:I0709,0,0,3.45,0,48.41,0,0,0,14.24,0,33.17,0.72
Anatolia_N:I0723,0,0,3.8,0,48.97,0,0,0,13.1,0,34.14,0
Anatolia_N:I0724,0,1.05,4.23,0.77,49.05,2.81,0,0,6.23,0,35.86,0
Anatolia_N:I0726,0,0,3.52,0,46.26,0,0,0,12.91,0,37.31,0
Anatolia_N:I0727,0,0,0.15,0,48.13,0,0,0,8.96,0,39.5,3.26
Anatolia_N:I0736,0,0,4.01,0,47.13,0,0,0.41,15.03,0,33.32,0.1
Anatolia_N:I0744,0,0,2.91,0,47.83,0,0,0.05,13.81,0.12,34.86,0.42
Anatolia_N:I0745,0,0,4.13,0.23,44.32,0,0,0,16.4,0,34.52,0.41
Anatolia_N:I0746,0,0,3.28,0,46.07,0,0,0,14.14,0.04,35.98,0.48
Anatolia_N:I1096,0,0,4.86,0.57,46.03,0,0,0,12.98,0,35.07,0.49
Anatolia_N:I1097,0,0,4.69,0,47.66,0,0.09,0.11,14.53,0.09,32.34,0.48
Anatolia_N:I1098,0,0,3.4,0.04,43.69,0,0,0.1,14.46,0,37.29,1.02
Anatolia_N:I1099,0,0,6.23,0,45.67,0,0,0,12.75,0.06,34.94,0.35
Anatolia_N:I1100,0,0,5.75,0,48.38,0,0,0,16.19,0,29.49,0.19
Anatolia_N:I1101,0,0,6.16,0.42,47.53,0,0,0,15.25,0,30.45,0.19
Anatolia_N:I1102,0,0,1.6,0,49.87,0,0,0.07,14.98,0,32.7,0.78
Anatolia_N:I1103,0,0,5.72,0.25,43.21,0,0,0.06,15.99,0,34.1,0.66
Anatolia_N:I1580,0,0,3.27,0,46.67,0,0,0,15.5,0,33.86,0.7
Anatolia_N:I1581,0,0,3.99,0.23,47.19,0,0,0.24,15.67,0.1,32.11,0.47
Anatolia_N:I1583,0,0,5.02,0,45.43,0,0,0,14.23,0.17,34.85,0.3
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122,21.8,6.24,0,0.46,0,69.85,0.91,0,0,0,0,0.74
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:I0124,6.54,0,0,0,0,73.66,19.8,0,0,0,0,0
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:I0211,4.96,9.39,0,0,0,81.25,4.06,0,0,0,0,0.33
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433,17.98,8.24,0,0,0,72.6,0.73,0,0,0,0,0.45
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0434,38.51,3.38,0,0,0,56.98,0,0,0,0,1.12,0
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:BerryAuBac,0,1.34,0,0,28.57,66.78,0,1.46,0,0.08,0,1.78
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:I0585_LaBrana1,0,0.36,0,2.58,29.68,63.52,2.95,0,0,0,0,0.91
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:I1507_KO1,0,0,0,0.42,26.48,71.19,0,0,0,0.2,0,1.72
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:I2158_OrienteC_HG,0,2.21,0,0,29.08,68.37,0,0,0,0,0,0.34
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:Loschbour,0,0,0,0,28.19,69.31,0.76,0,0,1.74,0,0
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:Falkenstein,0,2.36,0,0,32.2,58.74,4.12,0.44,0,0,0,2.14
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:Iboussieres-39,0,4.62,0,0,21.2,66.37,6.14,1.67,0,0,0,0
Iberomaurusian:TAF010,0,0.55,63.9,3.27,0,0.17,1.39,18.7,5.98,0,0,6.05
Iberomaurusian:TAF011,0,1.28,64.11,2.45,0,0.07,0.7,18.22,5.74,0.18,0,7.24
Iberomaurusian:TAF013,0,1.07,61.84,2.72,0,0.02,1.89,18.58,6.99,0,0,6.89
Iberomaurusian:TAF014,0,0.74,62.76,2.95,0,0,2.12,18.14,5.34,0,0,7.95
Iran_N/CHG:AH1,66.39,0,0,1.02,0,0.09,7.83,1.19,3.06,0,16.99,3.44
Iran_N/CHG:AH2,63.99,0,0,2.76,0,0,6.41,2.52,5.04,0,16.65,2.63
Iran_N/CHG:AH4,63.77,2.47,0,0,0,0,6.51,0.34,7.73,0,15.36,3.81
Iran_N/CHG:I1290,62.26,0,0,0,0,0,8.22,0,5.92,0,19.16,4.44
Iran_N/CHG:I1944,74.85,0,0,0,0,0,0,0.67,3.48,4.28,16.72,0
Iran_N/CHG:I1945,64.46,0,0,0,0,0.49,7.48,1.18,3.59,0,21.22,1.57
Iran_N/CHG:I1949,62.79,0,0,0,0,0,8.19,3.29,0,0,22.51,3.22
Iran_N/CHG:I1951,51.13,2.68,0,0,0,4.46,0,0,11.21,0,0,30.52
Iran_N/CHG:WC1,57.56,0,0,0,0,0,8.04,0.57,6.98,0,23.25,3.6
Iran_N/CHG:KK1_(Kotias):Jones_2015,38.72,0.69,0,0,0,6.95,0.02,0,0,0,51.67,1.95
Iran_N/CHG:SATP_(Satsurblia):Jones_2015,45.63,0.44,0,0,0,1.74,0.54,0,0,0,49.54,2.11
```

----------


## Jovialis

Here are my results for modeling:

----------


## Jovialis

Here's another version with Anatolia_N and Steppe expanded upon:



```
Anatolia_N:Bar8,0,0,4.96,0,45.12,0,0,0,13.39,0.45,33.88,2.2
Anatolia_N:Bar31,0,0,4.68,0.92,45.75,0,0,0,14.24,0,31.86,2.55
Anatolia_N:I0707,0,0,3.82,0,46.96,0,0,0,12.73,0,36,0.5
Anatolia_N:I0708,0,0,3.45,0.8,42.52,0,0,0,13.71,0,38.72,0.8
Anatolia_N:I0709,0,0,3.45,0,48.41,0,0,0,14.24,0,33.17,0.72
Anatolia_N:I0723,0,0,3.8,0,48.97,0,0,0,13.1,0,34.14,0
Anatolia_N:I0724,0,1.05,4.23,0.77,49.05,2.81,0,0,6.23,0,35.86,0
Anatolia_N:I0726,0,0,3.52,0,46.26,0,0,0,12.91,0,37.31,0
Anatolia_N:I0727,0,0,0.15,0,48.13,0,0,0,8.96,0,39.5,3.26
Anatolia_N:I0736,0,0,4.01,0,47.13,0,0,0.41,15.03,0,33.32,0.1
Anatolia_N:I0744,0,0,2.91,0,47.83,0,0,0.05,13.81,0.12,34.86,0.42
Anatolia_N:I0745,0,0,4.13,0.23,44.32,0,0,0,16.4,0,34.52,0.41
Anatolia_N:I0746,0,0,3.28,0,46.07,0,0,0,14.14,0.04,35.98,0.48
Anatolia_N:I1096,0,0,4.86,0.57,46.03,0,0,0,12.98,0,35.07,0.49
Anatolia_N:I1097,0,0,4.69,0,47.66,0,0.09,0.11,14.53,0.09,32.34,0.48
Anatolia_N:I1098,0,0,3.4,0.04,43.69,0,0,0.1,14.46,0,37.29,1.02
Anatolia_N:I1099,0,0,6.23,0,45.67,0,0,0,12.75,0.06,34.94,0.35
Anatolia_N:I1100,0,0,5.75,0,48.38,0,0,0,16.19,0,29.49,0.19
Anatolia_N:I1101,0,0,6.16,0.42,47.53,0,0,0,15.25,0,30.45,0.19
Anatolia_N:I1102,0,0,1.6,0,49.87,0,0,0.07,14.98,0,32.7,0.78
Anatolia_N:I1103,0,0,5.72,0.25,43.21,0,0,0.06,15.99,0,34.1,0.66
Anatolia_N:I1580,0,0,3.27,0,46.67,0,0,0,15.5,0,33.86,0.7
Anatolia_N:I1581,0,0,3.99,0.23,47.19,0,0,0.24,15.67,0.1,32.11,0.47
Anatolia_N:I1583,0,0,5.02,0,45.43,0,0,0,14.23,0.17,34.85,0.3
Anatolia_N:Ash002:Yaka_2021,0,1.94,6.33,0,37.51,0,0,1.25,12.09,0,40.88,0
Anatolia_N:Ash033:Yaka_2021,0,0,6.1,0,25.48,0,0,1.58,23.08,0,43.75,0
Anatolia_N:Ash040:Yaka_2021,0,0,9.16,0,37.94,0,0,0,2.73,0,46.45,3.73
Anatolia_N:Ash128:Yaka_2021,0,0,3.15,0.49,40.66,4.48,0,0.49,10.35,0.57,36.38,3.44
Anatolia_N:Ash129:Yaka_2021,0,0,4.95,0.64,44.13,0.19,0,0,8.97,0.74,39.08,1.29
Anatolia_N:Ash131:Yaka_2021,0,0,4.59,0,45.65,0.42,0,0,11.35,0,37.99,0
Anatolia_N:Ash133:Yaka_2021,0,0,2.3,0.55,43.73,4.22,0,1,10.43,0,36.62,1.15
Anatolia_N:Ash136:Yaka_2021,0,0,3.54,0,42.23,0.19,0,0,12.28,0,38.05,3.71
Anatolia_N:CCH144:Yaka_2021,0.25,0,2.92,0,29.41,0,0,0,17.31,0.38,47.4,2.33
Anatolia_N:CCH163:Yaka_2021,0,1.43,3.99,0,41.17,0,0,0,13.58,0,39.81,0
Anatolia_N:CCH285:Yaka_2021,0,0,6.23,0,47.83,0,0,0.25,12.72,0,31.83,1.14
Anatolia_N:CCH289:Yaka_2021,0,0,3.5,0,37.83,0,0,0,14.97,1.39,41.06,1.26
Anatolia_N:CCH290:Yaka_2021,0,0,1.17,1.6,45.08,0,0,2.05,0,0,49.79,0.31
Anatolia_N:CCH294:Yaka_2021,0,0.03,6.54,0,33.4,0,0,2.59,15.09,0,42.13,0.21
Anatolia_N:CCH311:Yaka_2021,0,0,1.74,0,44.32,0,0,1.06,15.76,0,35.78,1.34
Anatolia_N:cth006:Yaka_2021,0,0,4.77,0,27.06,0,0,1.51,33.04,0,33.62,0
Anatolia_N:cth217:Yaka_2021,0,0,0,0,40.55,0,0,0,16.71,0,42.73,0
Anatolia_N:cth728:Yaka_2021,0,2.85,0,0,36.45,0,0,0,14.9,0,45.3,0.49
Anatolia_N:cth739:Yaka_2021,0,0,0.52,0.8,37.47,0,0,1.24,14.55,0.16,43.76,1.49
Anatolia_N:cth747:Yaka_2021,0,0,0,0,33.04,2.77,0,1.23,15.25,0.45,47.27,0
Anatolia_N:cth842:Yaka_2021,0,0,0,6.83,49.59,0,0,1.68,5.4,0,36.5,0
Anatolia_N:pch034:Yaka_2021,0,0,0.64,0.09,36.89,0,0,0,16.99,0,43.91,1.48
Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122,21.8,6.24,0,0.46,0,69.85,0.91,0,0,0,0,0.74
Steppe/Euro_HG:I0124,6.54,0,0,0,0,73.66,19.8,0,0,0,0,0
Steppe/Euro_HG:I0211,4.96,9.39,0,0,0,81.25,4.06,0,0,0,0,0.33
Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433,17.98,8.24,0,0,0,72.6,0.73,0,0,0,0,0.45
Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0434,38.51,3.38,0,0,0,56.98,0,0,0,0,1.12,0
Steppe/Euro_HG:BerryAuBac,0,1.34,0,0,28.57,66.78,0,1.46,0,0.08,0,1.78
Steppe/Euro_HG:I0585_LaBrana1,0,0.36,0,2.58,29.68,63.52,2.95,0,0,0,0,0.91
Steppe/Euro_HG:I1507_KO1,0,0,0,0.42,26.48,71.19,0,0,0,0.2,0,1.72
Steppe/Euro_HG:I2158_OrienteC_HG,0,2.21,0,0,29.08,68.37,0,0,0,0,0,0.34
Steppe/Euro_HG:Loschbour,0,0,0,0,28.19,69.31,0.76,0,0,1.74,0,0
Steppe/Euro_HG:Falkenstein,0,2.36,0,0,32.2,58.74,4.12,0.44,0,0,0,2.14
Steppe/Euro_HG:Iboussieres-39,0,4.62,0,0,21.2,66.37,6.14,1.67,0,0,0,0
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015,26.6,1.31,0,0,7.93,64.16,0,0,0,0,0,0
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015,22.07,0,0,0,0,70.45,0,0,0,0,7.49,0
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015,26.54,0,0,0,10.09,63.38,0,0,0,0,0,0
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015,27.76,0,0.93,0,3.91,65.86,0,0,0,0,1.35,0.19
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015,23.64,0.86,0,0,9.61,64.98,0.74,0,0,0,0,0.17
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015,30.94,1.6,0,0.01,2.06,61.11,0.39,0,0,0,3.1,0.78
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015,28.48,2.19,0,0,1.43,59.76,2.73,0,0,0,4.53,0.89
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015,31.45,0.86,0,0.77,4.05,54.56,2.22,0,0,0,6.09,0
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015,24.66,6.11,0,0,0,59.29,0,0,0,0,9.32,0.62
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015,26.2,3.3,0,0,2.84,64.62,2.03,0,0,0,0,1
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015,23.9,4.62,0,0,0,60.95,1.32,0.31,0,0,8.64,0.26
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0439_SVP52:Haak_2015,22.28,1.63,0,0,12.89,54.54,0.24,0,0,0,8.41,0
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0441_SVP54:Haak_2015,33.48,1.54,0,0,0,56.53,8.46,0,0,0,0,0
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015,28.03,2.76,0,0,5.5,59.49,0,0,0,0,3.22,1
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015,30.94,0.57,0,0,3.61,59.43,0,0.11,0,0,2.51,2.83
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:MJ-06:Jarve_2019,25.85,2.18,0,0,7.49,54.14,0,0.01,0,0,7.93,2.4
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I1917:Mathieson_2018,25.24,1.78,0,0.15,8.03,36.55,0.44,0,0.38,0,25.75,1.68
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018,25.39,2.85,0,0,1.94,58.76,1.17,0,0,0,8.18,1.72
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018,24.66,4.21,0,0,2.47,64.51,1.21,0,0,0,2.93,0
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Caucasus:RK1001:Wang_2019,29.25,3.69,0,0,4.17,55.21,1.32,0,0,0,4.74,1.63
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Caucasus:RK1007:Wang_2019,29.12,2.38,0,0,0,53.66,5.51,0,0,0,8.72,0.61
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Caucasus:ZO2002:Wang_2019,24.68,1.61,0,0.12,1.44,56.77,2.24,0,0,0,12.3,0.85
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0231:Mathieson_2015,29.21,3.13,0,0,3.94,57.21,2.44,0,0,0,3.33,0.75
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0357:Mathieson_2015,30.56,1.4,0,0,7.38,54.65,1.41,0,0,0,4.49,0.12
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0370:Mathieson_2015,30.97,3.96,0,0,4.88,57.16,0.12,0,0,0,1.92,0.99
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0429:Mathieson_2015,28.47,1.92,0,0,3.71,62.57,0.96,0.21,0,0,1.45,0.7
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0438:Mathieson_2015,26.82,1.54,0,0.39,0.6,60.83,1.8,0,0,0,7.77,0.25
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0439:Mathieson_2015,24.1,0.47,0,0.94,8.87,55.96,2.12,0,0,0,7.16,0.37
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0441:Mathieson_2015,33.85,2.03,0,0.21,1.48,59.11,2.63,0,0,0,0,0.69
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0443:Mathieson_2015,29.61,2.46,0,0,3.67,58.66,0.07,0,0,0,4.84,0.69
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0444:Mathieson_2015,29.41,1.68,0,0,6.52,59.52,0.6,0.02,0,0,1.07,1.19
Iberomaurusian:TAF010,0,0.55,63.9,3.27,0,0.17,1.39,18.7,5.98,0,0,6.05
Iberomaurusian:TAF011,0,1.28,64.11,2.45,0,0.07,0.7,18.22,5.74,0.18,0,7.24
Iberomaurusian:TAF013,0,1.07,61.84,2.72,0,0.02,1.89,18.58,6.99,0,0,6.89
Iberomaurusian:TAF014,0,0.74,62.76,2.95,0,0,2.12,18.14,5.34,0,0,7.95
Iran_N/CHG:AH1,66.39,0,0,1.02,0,0.09,7.83,1.19,3.06,0,16.99,3.44
Iran_N/CHG:AH2,63.99,0,0,2.76,0,0,6.41,2.52,5.04,0,16.65,2.63
Iran_N/CHG:AH4,63.77,2.47,0,0,0,0,6.51,0.34,7.73,0,15.36,3.81
Iran_N/CHG:I1290,62.26,0,0,0,0,0,8.22,0,5.92,0,19.16,4.44
Iran_N/CHG:I1944,74.85,0,0,0,0,0,0,0.67,3.48,4.28,16.72,0
Iran_N/CHG:I1945,64.46,0,0,0,0,0.49,7.48,1.18,3.59,0,21.22,1.57
Iran_N/CHG:I1949,62.79,0,0,0,0,0,8.19,3.29,0,0,22.51,3.22
Iran_N/CHG:I1951,51.13,2.68,0,0,0,4.46,0,0,11.21,0,0,30.52
Iran_N/CHG:WC1,57.56,0,0,0,0,0,8.04,0.57,6.98,0,23.25,3.6
Iran_N/CHG:KK1_(Kotias):Jones_2015,38.72,0.69,0,0,0,6.95,0.02,0,0,0,51.67,1.95
Iran_N/CHG:SATP_(Satsurblia):Jones_2015,45.63,0.44,0,0,0,1.74,0.54,0,0,0,49.54,2.11
```

----------


## Angela

I wonder what ethnicities are closer than I am to Anatolia Neolithic. :)
Distance to:
Angela

21.14146636
Anatolia_N:I0724

22.94504304
Anatolia_N:Bar31

23.03665340
Anatolia_N:Bar8

23.36549165
Anatolia_N:I1099

23.38653459
Anatolia_N:I1096

23.50517603
Anatolia_N:I1097

23.56406162
Anatolia_N:I1101

23.61492325
Anatolia_N:I1583

23.72350733
Anatolia_N:I1581

23.75063368
Anatolia_N:I0736

23.76400429
Anatolia_N:I0709

23.79439640
Anatolia_N:I0707

23.83260162
Anatolia_N:I1103

23.85721065
Anatolia_N:I0723

23.92799616
Anatolia_N:I0744

23.94626902
Anatolia_N:I1580

24.00642622
Anatolia_N:I0746

24.02421279
Anatolia_N:I1100

24.11479421
Anatolia_N:I0745

24.20080577
Anatolia_N:I0726

24.27382541
Anatolia_N:I1098

24.42033988
Anatolia_N:I1102

24.56931012
Anatolia_N:I0708

25.16846042
Anatolia_N:I0727

49.35008207
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:Falkenstein




Target: Angela
Distance: 1.1726% / 1.17261047

67.9
Anatolia_N



25.1
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG



7.0
Iran_




Second version: closer
Distance to:
Angela

19.13258216
Anatolia_N:Ash128:Yaka_2021

19.43512799
Anatolia_N:Ash133:Yaka_2021

21.14146636
Anatolia_N:I0724

22.94504304
Anatolia_N:Bar31

23.03665340
Anatolia_N:Bar8

23.04380177
Anatolia_N:CCH285:Yaka_2021

23.36549165
Anatolia_N:I1099

23.38653459
Anatolia_N:I1096

23.50517603
Anatolia_N:I1097

23.56406162
Anatolia_N:I1101

23.61492325
Anatolia_N:I1583

23.69716017
Anatolia_N:Ash131:Yaka_2021

23.72350733
Anatolia_N:I1581

23.75063368
Anatolia_N:I0736

23.76400429
Anatolia_N:I0709

23.78993695
Anatolia_N:Ash129:Yaka_2021

23.79439640
Anatolia_N:I0707

23.83260162
Anatolia_N:I1103

23.85721065
Anatolia_N:I0723

23.90117152
Anatolia_N:Ash136:Yaka_2021

23.92799616
Anatolia_N:I0744

23.94626902
Anatolia_N:I1580

24.00642622
Anatolia_N:I0746

24.02421279
Anatolia_N:I1100

24.11479421
Anatolia_N:I0745

24.20080577
Anatolia_N:I0726

24.27382541
Anatolia_N:I1098

24.28036655
Anatolia_N:CCH311:Yaka_2021

24.42033988
Anatolia_N:I1102

24.56931012
Anatolia_N:I0708

24.84801401
Anatolia_N:cth842:Yaka_2021

25.06358314
Anatolia_N:CCH163:Yaka_2021

25.16846042
Anatolia_N:I0727

25.73322755
Anatolia_N:Ash002:Yaka_2021

26.36256626
Anatolia_N:CCH289:Yaka_2021

27.82375424
Anatolia_N:cth217:Yaka_2021

27.88627082
Anatolia_N:cth739:Yaka_2021

28.17157610
Anatolia_N:CCH294:Yaka_2021

28.87755184
Anatolia_N :Poh: ch034:Yaka_2021

29.20397747
Anatolia_N:cth728:Yaka_2021

29.22242119
Anatolia_N:Ash040:Yaka_2021

29.54383354
Anatolia_N:cth747:Yaka_2021

31.30873041
Anatolia_N:CCH290:Yaka_2021

32.94488428
Anatolia_N:CCH144:Yaka_2021

35.11164906
Anatolia_N:Ash033:Yaka_2021

37.18643301
Anatolia_N:cth006:Yaka_2021

42.85535206
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I1917:Mathieson_2018

49.35008207
Steppe/Euro_HG:Falkenstein

52.10466294
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0439_SVP52:Haak_2015

53.64489538
Steppe/Euro_HG:I0585_LaBrana1





Target: Angela
Distance: 1.0872% / 1.08716157

69.3
Anatolia_N



25.8
Steppe/Euro_HG



4.9
Iran_N/CHG



Target: Angela
Distance: 1.0872% / 1.08716157

69.3
Anatolia_N



25.8
Steppe/Euro_HG



4.9
Iran_N/CHG

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Jovialis/Angela: My distances using 2nd set of coordinates (Jovialis post #3). Thanks for these coordinates.

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani_Combined

16.64380065
Anatolia_N:Ash128:Yaka_2021

18.63624426
Anatolia_N:Ash133:Yaka_2021

19.33226578
Anatolia_N:CCH294:Yaka_2021

19.55767369
Anatolia_N:Ash002:Yaka_2021

19.71250111
Anatolia_N:CCH289:Yaka_2021

20.40028186
Anatolia_N:I1103

20.50011219
Anatolia_N:CCH163:Yaka_2021

20.58449416
Anatolia_N:Ash136:Yaka_2021

20.79489360
Anatolia_N:I0708

21.10829458
Anatolia_N:cth747:Yaka_2021

21.11702631
Anatolia_N:I1098

21.15314397
Anatolia_N:I0745

21.24371672
Anatolia_N:cth739:Yaka_2021

21.43394504
Anatolia_N:CCH311:Yaka_2021

21.44078357
Anatolia_N:Bar8

21.47035165
Anatolia_N :Poh: ch034:Yaka_2021

21.71732949
Anatolia_N:I1583

21.79759620
Anatolia_N:Bar31

21.94013674
Anatolia_N:I1099

22.10455609
Anatolia_N:I1096

22.12351916
Anatolia_N:Ash129:Yaka_2021

22.12543559
Anatolia_N:cth728:Yaka_2021

22.21080593
Anatolia_N:cth217:Yaka_2021

22.29481554
Anatolia_N:Ash131:Yaka_2021

22.34237006
Anatolia_N:I0746

22.57005095
Anatolia_N:I1580

22.66777889
Anatolia_N:CCH144:Yaka_2021

22.72794755
Anatolia_N:I0726

22.77664154
Anatolia_N:I0736

22.82533242
Anatolia_N:I1581

22.88856701
Anatolia_N:Ash033:Yaka_2021

22.92344433
Anatolia_N:I0707

23.08167455
Anatolia_N:I1097

23.14108900
Anatolia_N:I1101

23.24758052
Anatolia_N:CCH285:Yaka_2021

23.40614876
Anatolia_N:I0744

23.66940853
Anatolia_N:I0709

23.90438872
Anatolia_N:I0724

23.92354907
Anatolia_N:I1100

24.12594247
Anatolia_N:I0723

24.92428936
Anatolia_N:I1102

25.45974862
Anatolia_N:I0727

25.60418911
Anatolia_N:Ash040:Yaka_2021

25.78534467
Anatolia_N:cth006:Yaka_2021

27.04685564
Anatolia_N:cth842:Yaka_2021

30.91316548
Anatolia_N:CCH290:Yaka_2021

39.67154396
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I1917:Mathieson_2018

50.78055927
Iran_N/CHG:KK1_(Kotias):Jones_2015

54.14963065
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0439_SVP52:Haak_2015

55.51280213
Iran_N/CHG:SATP_(Satsurblia):Jones_2015

57.19764855
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:MJ-06:Jarve_2019

57.26738688
Steppe/Euro_HG:Falkenstein

57.69170564
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0439:Mathieson_2015

59.79222608
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Caucasus:ZO2002:Wang_2019

60.71196834
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0357:Mathieson_2015

60.97191321
Steppe/Euro_HG:I0585_LaBrana1

61.29939151
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Caucasus:RK1007:Wang_2019

61.67782746
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015

61.89712514
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Caucasus:RK1001:Wang_2019

62.24890682
Iran_N/CHG:WC1

62.66288934
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018

63.53288755
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015

63.63866356
Steppe/Euro_HG:BerryAuBac

63.93426546
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0231:Mathieson_2015

64.37112396
Steppe/Euro_HG:Iboussieres-39

64.46902822
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0443:Mathieson_2015

64.48613494
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015

64.65506013
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015

64.78757906
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0370:Mathieson_2015

64.95183908
Steppe/Euro_HG:I2158_OrienteC_HG

65.29346062
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0438:Mathieson_2015

65.52386817
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0444:Mathieson_2015

65.76093065
Steppe/Euro_HG:Loschbour

65.99077739
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015

66.50334578
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015

66.66977951
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015

66.93204614
Iran_N/CHG:I1290

67.24794421
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015

67.43374007
Steppe/Euro_HG:I1507_KO1

67.69103338
Iran_N/CHG:I1949

67.97055245
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015

68.01844970
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015

68.27469443
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0429:Mathieson_2015

68.39430751
Iran_N/CHG:I1945

68.56312347
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018

68.63891972
Iran_N/CHG:AH4

68.68860823
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0441_SVP54:Haak_2015

68.73373117
Iran_N/CHG:AH2

69.39301982
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya_Samara:I0441:Mathieson_2015

70.10167330
Iran_N/CHG:I1951

70.12927705
Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0434

70.14968639
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015

70.34433168
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015

71.01369797
Iran_N/CHG:AH1

71.70740617
Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015

74.29977793
Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122

75.93938240
Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

76.98878230
Iberomaurusian:TAF013

77.83365467
Iberomaurusian:TAF014

77.90064826
Iran_N/CHG:I1944



Target: PalermoTrapani_Combined
Distance: 0.2849% / 0.28489377
75.8	Anatolia_N
19.8	Steppe/Euro_HG
4.4	Iran_N/CHG

----------


## Jovialis

Here are my results for the second version:



Distance to:
Jovialis

19.94650596
Anatolia_N:Ash128:Yaka_2021

21.85346197
Anatolia_N:Ash133:Yaka_2021

23.13816544
Anatolia_N:CCH294:Yaka_2021

23.20012500
Anatolia_N:Ash002:Yaka_2021

23.58950402
Anatolia_N:CCH289:Yaka_2021

23.95451314
Anatolia_N:cth747:Yaka_2021

24.27320333
Anatolia_N:Ash136:Yaka_2021

24.30411076
Anatolia_N:CCH163:Yaka_2021

24.66315470
Anatolia_N:I0708

24.73487214
Anatolia_N:I1103

24.74127119
Anatolia_N:cth739:Yaka_2021

25.07884766
Anatolia_N:I1098

25.13719157
Anatolia_N :Poh: ch034:Yaka_2021

25.36800938
Anatolia_N:Ash129:Yaka_2021

25.39665726
Anatolia_N:Bar8

25.41394696
Anatolia_N:I0745

25.41703563
Anatolia_N:cth728:Yaka_2021

25.51205989
Anatolia_N:CCH311:Yaka_2021

25.72155516
Anatolia_N:I1583

25.79279744
Anatolia_N:I1099

25.80343776
Anatolia_N:Ash131:Yaka_2021

25.81740498
Anatolia_N:CCH144:Yaka_2021

25.86732302
Anatolia_N:Bar31

25.92490501
Anatolia_N:cth217:Yaka_2021

25.95573540
Anatolia_N:I1096

----------


## Salento

... thanks Jovialis :)

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Salento: Really good model for you as well. Some really good fits here so far for everyone that has posted. 

Thanks again Jovialis.

----------


## Jovialis

hmm, I am disappointed that this modeling does not work so well with key ancient populations, I intended it for. I wish to make a calculator based on the samples I posted, in ADMIXTURE. While Dodecad K12b is a good calculator for what is was, it is not so great for modeling ancient populations. Rather, it is better for distances, both modern and most ancient, for populations that fall within the framework of modern populations.

----------


## Stuvanè

Based con coordinates post #1

Distance to:
Dodecadk12bStuvanè

29.06795658
Anatolia_N:I1103

29.09240107
Anatolia_N:Bar31

29.15561352
Anatolia_N:I0724

29.19644156
Anatolia_N:Bar8

29.51292429
Anatolia_N:I0745

29.66718052
Anatolia_N:I1583

29.72733086
Anatolia_N:I1099

29.78875963
Anatolia_N:I1096

29.81948692
Anatolia_N:I1098

29.85905893
Anatolia_N:I1101

29.88486908
Anatolia_N:I1581

29.92711145
Anatolia_N:I0708

29.98266666
Anatolia_N:I1097

30.01253405
Anatolia_N:I1580

30.01472972
Anatolia_N:I0736

30.16005139
Anatolia_N:I0746

30.27063594
Anatolia_N:I1100

30.37866521
Anatolia_N:I0707

30.40748756
Anatolia_N:I0709

30.50590762
Anatolia_N:I0744

30.55791878
Anatolia_N:I0726

30.78623556
Anatolia_N:I0723

31.13173301
Anatolia_N:I1102

32.22660081
Anatolia_N:I0727

44.37733205
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:Falkenstein




Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè
Distance: 0.9728% / 0.97275673

54.9
Anatolia_N



33.4
EN_Steppe/Euro_HG



11.7
Iran_N/CHG




Distance to:
Dodecadk12bStuvanè

3.53593555
68.80% Anatolia_N:I0707 + 31.20% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

3.55328344
68.60% Anatolia_N:I0744 + 31.40% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

3.58227692
68.60% Anatolia_N:I0726 + 31.40% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

3.75938682
68.60% Anatolia_N:I0723 + 31.40% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

3.76162982
69.00% Anatolia_N:I0746 + 31.00% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

4.15475220
69.20% Anatolia_N:I1096 + 30.80% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

4.17182419
68.40% Anatolia_N:I0707 + 31.60% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122

4.17774294
68.40% Anatolia_N:I0744 + 31.60% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122

4.19372067
68.20% Anatolia_N:I0726 + 31.80% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122

4.22656215
68.80% Anatolia_N:I0709 + 31.20% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

4.33298721
68.20% Anatolia_N:I0723 + 31.80% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122

4.37788231
68.60% Anatolia_N:I0746 + 31.40% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122

4.37821616
69.20% Anatolia_N:I1580 + 30.80% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

4.41010276
70.60% Anatolia_N:I0707 + 29.40% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:I0211

4.43362772
69.20% Anatolia_N:I0736 + 30.80% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

4.43653365
69.40% Anatolia_N:I1583 + 30.60% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

4.45778020
70.40% Anatolia_N:I0744 + 29.60% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:I0211

4.49679048
70.40% Anatolia_N:I0726 + 29.60% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:I0211

4.53008084
70.80% Anatolia_N:I0746 + 29.20% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:I0211

4.63899512
68.40% Anatolia_N:I1102 + 31.60% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

4.66714164
69.40% Anatolia_N:I1099 + 30.60% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

4.69421266
70.20% Anatolia_N:I0723 + 29.80% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:I0211

4.75393793
68.80% Anatolia_N:I1096 + 31.20% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122

4.75742998
71.00% Anatolia_N:I1096 + 29.00% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:I0211

4.77645090
68.40% Anatolia_N:I0709 + 31.60% EN_Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122


_______________

Coordinates post # 3

Distance to:
Dodecadk12bStuvanè

24.54064180
Anatolia_N:Ash128:Yaka_2021

25.69077656
Anatolia_N:Ash133:Yaka_2021

29.06795658
Anatolia_N:I1103

29.09240107
Anatolia_N:Bar31

29.15561352
Anatolia_N:I0724

29.19644156
Anatolia_N:Bar8

29.42163490
Anatolia_N:Ash136:Yaka_2021

29.51292429
Anatolia_N:I0745

29.66718052
Anatolia_N:I1583

29.72733086
Anatolia_N:I1099

29.73983860
Anatolia_N:CCH311:Yaka_2021

29.78875963
Anatolia_N:I1096

29.81948692
Anatolia_N:I1098

29.85905893
Anatolia_N:I1101

29.88106758
Anatolia_N:CCH285:Yaka_2021

29.88486908
Anatolia_N:I1581

29.92711145
Anatolia_N:I0708

29.98266666
Anatolia_N:I1097

30.01125122
Anatolia_N:Ash002:Yaka_2021

30.01253405
Anatolia_N:I1580

30.01472972
Anatolia_N:I0736

30.06690207
Anatolia_N:CCH163:Yaka_2021

30.16005139
Anatolia_N:I0746

30.16813882
Anatolia_N:Ash131:Yaka_2021

30.25151071
Anatolia_N:Ash129:Yaka_2021




Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè
Distance: 0.0707% / 0.07072681

64.2
Anatolia_N



35.8
Steppe/Euro_HG






Distance to:
Dodecadk12bStuvanè

3.04573908
67.20% Anatolia_N:I0723 + 32.80% Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015

3.22468779
67.60% Anatolia_N:I0709 + 32.40% Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015

3.23877576
67.40% Anatolia_N:I0744 + 32.60% Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015

3.36461390
67.00% Anatolia_N:I1102 + 33.00% Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015

3.53593555
68.80% Anatolia_N:I0707 + 31.20% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

3.55328344
68.60% Anatolia_N:I0744 + 31.40% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

3.58227692
68.60% Anatolia_N:I0726 + 31.40% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

3.67355152
67.80% Anatolia_N:I0736 + 32.20% Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015

3.73942865
67.80% Anatolia_N:I1097 + 32.20% Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015

3.75938682
68.60% Anatolia_N:I0723 + 31.40% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

3.76162982
69.00% Anatolia_N:I0746 + 31.00% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

3.78188114
67.60% Anatolia_N:I0707 + 32.40% Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015

3.82117964
69.40% Anatolia_N:Ash133:Yaka_2021 + 30.60% Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015

3.82714107
67.80% Anatolia_N:I1580 + 32.20% Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015

3.87326599
72.40% Anatolia_N:Ash133:Yaka_2021 + 27.60% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

4.00015324
68.00% Anatolia_N:I1581 + 32.00% Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015

4.03296826
67.80% Anatolia_N:I0746 + 32.20% Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015

4.11029584
69.00% Anatolia_N:Ash131:Yaka_2021 + 31.00% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

4.12985923
68.00% Anatolia_N:I1096 + 32.00% Steppe/Euro_HG:Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015

4.15475220
69.20% Anatolia_N:I1096 + 30.80% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

4.17182419
68.40% Anatolia_N:I0707 + 31.60% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122

4.17774294
68.40% Anatolia_N:I0744 + 31.60% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122

4.18673505
72.00% Anatolia_N:Ash133:Yaka_2021 + 28.00% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122

4.19372067
68.20% Anatolia_N:I0726 + 31.80% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0122

4.22656215
68.80% Anatolia_N:I0709 + 31.20% Steppe/Euro_HG:EN_Steppe:I0433

----------

